# Sous vide in mail now need to learn how to use



## BC Buck (Feb 20, 2021)

If USPS ever gets around to delivering it I will need to learn how to use.  Venison chops and steaks will be first on the list. Where is best place to learn tips and tricks for sous vide all proteins?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 20, 2021)

Look at bearcarvers step by step index, he has several SV cooks listed. Be one place to start. Good luck and hope you enjoy it!

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 20, 2021)

BCB,I agree with Broken ,Bear has done loads of SV and his posts are a great tutorial!


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 20, 2021)

The thing that made me pull the SV trigger was boneless skinless chicken breasts.  Simple things like chicken salad or chicken to toss in with a pasta dish is easy, moist and the flavor is up to you.  I like  147° X 90 to 100 minutes.  Bag seasonings like Montreal, your favorite rub, any combination of herbs, butter, sweet peppers, onion, lemon slice are all good.  End sear in pan or grill.  If it's gong into a pasta or other Italian dish with sauce you can skip the end sear.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 20, 2021)

Your unit will probably come with basic instructions and/or an app.
Or you can buy a book






About all we use ours for now is steaks. Venison steaks would probably cook the same....
You'll like it!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 20, 2021)

Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




scroll down


----------



## BC Buck (Feb 20, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> There's a whole forum here about Sous Vide. Your unit will probably come with basic instructions and/or an app.
> Or you can buy a book
> View attachment 485913
> 
> ...


Thanks Buying used on ebay. Will see if comes with any instructions. This SM forum can be used like a college course.


----------



## BC Buck (Feb 20, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Bear's "Step by Step" Index
> 
> 
> Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...
> ...


Wow,Thanks


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 20, 2021)

BC Buck said:


> Thanks Buying used on ebay. Will see if comes with any instructions. This SM forum can be used like a college course.


I edited out the part about the forum when I realized that's where this post is (duh). 
I guess the main thing with an SV is that whatever you set it to the temp won't get higher. The longer they cook the tenderer things get but they won't get over done. You're just going to have to play with it a bit. We like our steaks medium so I cook at 130 for 2, 3 hours whatever. Still pink in the middle. If you sear them too soon after taking them out of the bag though it cooks them a little more.
I let them cool for a minute or so before searing.
That's just my opinion. As you can see, there are a lot of opinions here. Get some cheaper cuts and experiment before you risk your Venison...


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 20, 2021)

Yep Bears step by step or  Anova or joule have some good help.


----------

